# Cute video that made me smile/tear up



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysKAVyXi ... re=feedlik
It has nothing to do with hedgehogs but this doggy welcoming home his dad after he's been away at war made me tear up and smile so I thought I'd share.  You can hear the doggy like crying.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I love that video. You should look at the Emmit Thunderpaws one too, same concept except with a HUGE great dane!! :lol:


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Aw I will. :3


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome Home Soldier and thank you!


----------

